# Rv The Movie



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Well worth it. Lots of laughs with a Robin Williams film. Especially the part where....just kidding. Go see it.


----------



## Robsaunderseshore (Apr 5, 2006)

It was so funny I lost my breath laughing! Loved Jeff Daniels and Robin Williams was so funny it hurt! I loved the scene where they emptied the waste tanks. I thought that the stereotyping of RV people was hillarios!


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

We went last night. Loved it!























It was a laugh out loud movie.

I loved the RV that the Goernekes(sp?) were driving, pretty cool looking!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We just got back as well. Yes, they do spoof on the RV lifestyle. But it was pretty good. Kids liked it as well. The dump station scene is pretty funny.

Randy


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

My DW and I went to see RV on Saturday evening. It was our anniversary outing.

We were a little tired from a long day and were concerned about possibly falling asleep during the film. But the flick was pretty darn funny and kept us laughing most of the way through.

After the scene where they manage to lose the awning, I turned to my wife and whispered...







"We really need to get that check list finished!"









I highly recommend the film.

Dan


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Saw it today, what a hoot!
We have met everyone portrayed in the film at some point in our travels!
The folding chair audience for the first scene is a typical way to watch first timers, but I don't recall anyone being that patient at he dump tank in real life!
Great movie, go see it, LMAO..

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Went last night. There were alot of TV out in the parking lot. Great fun !!!!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Great flick! It was actually better than I thought it would be!

Great family message. Life gets busy...and you gotta lasso it, and tame it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like one I'll have to go see. Thanks for all the reviews.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

One of the best comedies we have seen in a while. I am not sure how well it will do with the non-RV audience, but I will own the DVD (mostly so my dad and I can learn the song RW and family sings). The old bus was really cool. We watched it just a few hours before picking up our new OB (Fri night, pickup Sat morning). During the dump scene, my wife said "make sure we get a really long sewer hose."


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Any advice on age minimum for children to see? (content-wise)


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

My family and I saw it on Sunday with a nearly EMPTY theater for the 11:45 am showing. I bet there weren't a dozen families with us. Oh well, it was a nice day and I did see lots of people in there yards. It did take the #1 box office spot for the weekend though.

7heaven, my 5 year old got a little board at times, but the 8 year old said he enjoyed it. A little use of four letter words, but that's about it.

My favorite part was Diablo Pass. That and the RV always rolling away.

Can't wait for the release of the DVD.

3 1/2 Thumbs UP for the Csornok Family...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I enjoyed it. I haven't seen a movie in awhile and enjoyed the entire night out.

Thor


----------

